# Questions



## dmjbowman (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello I am new to this forum so I would like to say that I have hashimotos hypothyroid disease. I have a quick question and would like some opinions as to what's going on. Today is the 4th day so my symptoms are severe sweating I mean soaked hair clothes etc, chills, shortness of breath and what feels like rapid heartbeat of palpitations. I kind of have what feel like heartburn and I'm neauseated as well. Does this sound like the verge of thyroid storm? I am currently on 100mcg levoraxine (don't know how to spell it) (synthroid generic) thanks in advance


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You have the symptoms of being over medicated. "hyperthyroid"

You say the fourth day. Fourth day of what????

Thyroid storm has very severe symptoms and I doubt you would be able to even post a question on this forum if you were having one.

I'd contact your Doctor and let them know what's going on.

If the symptoms are too much to handle go to the ER.


----------



## dmjbowman (Jun 21, 2015)

4th day of having these symptoms.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Contact your Doctor as soon as you can.

I wouldn't want to feel that way for that long....

Anyone on this forum can only speculate and give you suggestions.

Sounds to me that you are over medicated but I'm not a doctor.

If your really concerned go to the ER.........


----------



## dmjbowman (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't get into my dr so I guess I'll go to ER. Thanks for your opinion


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Very wise idea......

good luck...........


----------



## dmjbowman (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

How do you know you have Hashimoto's? Have you had an ultra-sound?

How about some antibodies' tests?

I hope by now you go to the ER! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and welcome to the board.


----------

